# Swedish scientist suggests eating "long pig" to fight climate change



## morvoran (Sep 7, 2019)

Forget about becoming a vegan or eating bugs as the future source of foods to fight climate change, the newest craze to stave off our need for beef and pork is a meat source that is available all over the world, every where you look, even in your mirror.  For those who don't know, "long pig" is the term cannibals use for human flesh.  If you are planning to move or want to travel to Sweden, be careful if a friendly Swede asks you over for dinner.  They may mean it quite literally.

*Swedish Scientist Proposes Cannibalism to Fight Climate Change *

*Swedish behavioural scientist Magnus Söderlund has suggested that eating other people after they die could be a means of combatting climate change.*

The scientist mentioned the possibility of cannibalism during a broadcast on Swedish television channel TV4 this week about a fair in Stockholm regarding “food of the future”.

Söderlund is set to hold seminars at the event, entitled “Gastro Summit — about the future of food” where he intends to discuss the possibility of eating people in the name of cutting down greenhouse emissions.

According to his research, the main problem with the idea is the widespread taboo of eating human flesh and said that conservative attitudes could make it hard to convince Swedes at large to take up the practice of cannibalism.

The rest of the story can be found at the source.
------------------------------------------------
In a world where we treat our pets better than our own human family members, when we would rather save eagle egg's over unborn babies, and how we just step over homeless people in the streets and act like they don't exist rather than help them improve their life, I can't say this suggestion of cannibalism comes as a surprise to me.  Where I agree with this scientist is when he states, "conservative attitudes could make it hard to convince Swedes at large to take up the practice of cannibalism".  I can imagine cannibalism being a possibility to someone with a "liberal" or "progressive" attitude.

What do you think?  Would you eat "long pig" if it would save the world?  Should we eat our dead?  Would you try lab grown human flesh?

All opinions are welcome, but I can't guarantee you won't be judged by your peers.


----------



## Rolf12 (Sep 7, 2019)

In today's situation I wouldn't. And hopefully never anyway. But who knows what people will do when things get scarce and your children starve? I would probably rather choose death via starvation for myself at least, than some cannibal predatory setup.

Whether or not anybody is for the idea. Its an inretesting to turn it around the mind. There are so many unquestioned taboos. Think about toilet taboo. I visited a really old farm this summer. Had a shit house like this:


----------



## Paulsar99 (Sep 7, 2019)

This is the onion worthy news article.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 7, 2019)

Are you getting your news from the Onion or what?  This shit is so random.  

Anyway, besides meat substitutes like the impossible/beyond burger, we're close to perfecting lab-grown meats as well.  Cannibalism shouldn't be necessary unless the world goes full-on Mad Max.


----------



## matthi321 (Sep 7, 2019)

thats dumb


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Sep 7, 2019)

Do you rather to be eaten by an animal or human? Or bugs in your grave?

I mean we already have the packaging for human meat hehe.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2019)

breitbart is your source.... Yeah that isn't credible so... go figure.


----------



## Veho (Sep 7, 2019)

I won't comment on this without a full transcript and translation of the actual seminar he held. Seems like people are taking apart a few soundbites out of context.


----------



## notimp (Sep 7, 2019)

Yes, before that - I'm voting for the 'mercy nukes'. On others.

edit: Tried to pin down the source - mostly right wing blogs picked it up (Sputnik on the first page of google news..)

edit2: From appearance alone, this is people going crazy (climate change - everyone worry), and some niche outlets distributing it as clickbait.

Also - this is why we need more transdisciplinary science projects, because - to transition people into eating other humans psychologically is a little more problematic, than to transition them into 'driving less'. If that guy doesnt see that, he has issues.

Whats interesting though is - that the far right is peddling that as a motive now. Why? So people get accustomed to the notion, that radical change is needed? They sold the fear of 'unscrupulous elites' that would want to kill word populations, into peoples minds for decades. Now they are for it?


----------



## Godofcheese (Sep 7, 2019)

Always been proud to be a swede (half fin too) 
But these recent years has made me really bitter and almost hostile towards my own country :> 
Guess I can just move to Finnishland when Sweden finally falls apart  

Also, I really wonder what soylent green taste like


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 7, 2019)

No thanks. It is not natural and disgusting. You might get new disease from eating human flesh even if cook it too. It is not natural at all. GROSS!


----------



## notimp (Sep 7, 2019)

Godofcheese said:


> Always been proud to be a swede (half fin too)
> But these recent years has made me really bitter and almost hostile towards my own country :>
> Guess I can just move to Finnishland when Sweden finally falls apart
> 
> Also, I really wonder what soylent green taste like


A PR scientist said something at a conference, or maybe on TV. Now you are hostile towards your country?

The miracle of the human mind.


----------



## Godofcheese (Sep 7, 2019)

notimp said:


> A PR scientist said something at a conference, or maybe on TV. Now you are hostile towards your country?
> 
> The miracle of the human mind.



Lol no 
This has been going on for a while 
This is just the dressing on top  

You are quick to jump to conclusions buddy


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 7, 2019)

I'm buying a gun.


----------



## Godofcheese (Sep 7, 2019)

DarthDub said:


> I'm buying a gun.



Planning to hunt and eat people in Sweden?


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 7, 2019)

Godofcheese said:


> Planning to hunt and eat people in Sweden?


Man this thread is so looney, why isn't it in EoF?


----------



## torrent_get (Sep 7, 2019)

Buy shares in Soylent Green now.


----------



## Godofcheese (Sep 7, 2019)

I wonder if the taste change after each batch of soylent 
Because I highly doubt we all taste the same.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 7, 2019)

This is so weird. People are thinking of the most abstruse solutions to a problem that could be solved if we just reduced our craving for meat.

Personally I'm a vegetarian since 2003, I don't miss meat one bit. But if you don't want to quit meat completely just buy quality meat from a local butcher once or twice a week and take your time to enjoy it instead of buying the cheap mass produced stuff from the supermarket every day.

The problem with modern society is is that people want everything for cheap at any time and take it for granted.


----------



## Godofcheese (Sep 7, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> This is so weird. People are thinking of the most abstruse solutions to a problem that could be solved if we just reduced our craving for meat.
> 
> Personally I'm a vegetarian since 2003, I don't miss meat one bit. But if you don't want to quit meat completely just buy quality meat from a local butcher once or twice a week and take your time to enjoy it instead of buying the cheap mass produced stuff from the supermarket every day.
> 
> The problem with modern society is is that people want everything for cheap at any time and take it for granted.



I bet you taste good 
Hope you're not too stringy


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 7, 2019)

Godofcheese said:


> I bet you taste good
> Hope you're not too stringy


Sure thing, I'm delicious! Not much fat, though...


----------



## Godofcheese (Sep 7, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Sure thing, I'm delicious! Not much fat, though...



Sounds perfect


----------



## Veho (Sep 7, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Sure thing, I'm delicious! Not much fat, though...


Slow braise, then?


----------



## GBAer (Sep 7, 2019)

Probably has more credibility than Russiagate.


----------



## Godofcheese (Sep 7, 2019)

GBAer said:


> Probably has more credibility than Russiagate.



Doesn't really matter if it's credible or not
They let a dude talk on TV (Channel, TV4 to be exact) on how cannibalism could be the answer, and he's researching how it could be made possible and how to remove the stigma surrounding cannibalism


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 7, 2019)

I'm still not sure if this is supposed to be comedy or taken serious. it's weird. People object to eating insects already, how are you gonna explain to them that they should put old gramps in the freezer when he falls over?


----------



## Godofcheese (Sep 7, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> I'm still not sure if this is supposed to be comedy or taken serious. it's weird. People objct to eating insects already, how are you gonna explain to them that they should put old gramps in the freezer when he falls over?



TV4 are dumb af
They'll believe anything if it fits their agenda
Doesn't really matter if the dude was trolling the shit out of them


No one wants to eat an old person 
Why do you think we eat baby moo moo's 
The meat is better


----------



## Lazyboss (Sep 7, 2019)

But can we eat babies? they are soft and juicy.


----------



## Godofcheese (Sep 7, 2019)

Lazyboss said:


> But can we eat babies? they are soft and juicy.



Defenseless too


----------



## leon315 (Sep 7, 2019)

morvoran said:


> cannibals use for human flesh


i suggest to eat every dogs and cats before any human flesh.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 7, 2019)

This thread is weird. Weird, but gold.


----------



## Godofcheese (Sep 7, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> This thread is weird. Weird, but gold.



Join us brother
Or become food


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 7, 2019)

Godofcheese said:


> Join us brother
> Or become food


I'm with you. I'm not ready to be shredded yet.

(One soylent toast with fresh toppings for me, please.)


----------



## Godofcheese (Sep 7, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> I'm with you. I'm not ready to be shredded yet.
> 
> (One soylent toast with fresh toppings for me, please.)



Good choice
We use shredded Human Horn (futurama reference) as parmesan replacement
Super good on pasta


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 7, 2019)

Godofcheese said:


> Good choice
> We use shredded Human Horn (futurama reference) as parmesan replacement
> Super good on pasta


Wooo!

Horned cheese...

Ew


----------



## Godofcheese (Sep 7, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Wooo!
> 
> Horned cheese...
> 
> Ew



Also, I mean the lower horn


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 7, 2019)

So, how many Soylent Green jokes are going to happen?

"The year is 2022. Nothing runs anymore; nothing works....but the people are the same..."
LOLOLOLOLOL

Also accepting jokes about eating genitals (from eating ass, vag, peen, and balls/sack/in a sack) all the way to jokes about new dishes being made: Hoes Mad about her Clam with sauce, Is This a Penis sausage, Salty Mountain Oysters, Breaded Chickenhead breast, and afterbirth...Oh, wait.

For serious, I think we can do something better than eating people. I sure hope the "scientist" is the first one eaten....and the only one eaten by this "suggestion".


----------



## morvoran (Sep 7, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> "The year is 2022. Nothing runs anymore; nothing works....but the people are the same..."


  Now that is what I call a coincidence.  It's coming, folks.  The impossible burger is people!!!  It's PEOPLE!!!!

For the conspiracy people in here, here's one for you.... 
In the US, the Democrat forerunners running for president want us to become a Socialist nation to the likes of Venezuela where they have resorted to eating zoo animals and pets.  They do not consider unborn babies as humans until they pass the birth canal as we now have abortion laws stating that they can be performed up till the moment of birth.  
Planned Parenthood has been known to advocate for abortion over other options like adoption and try to convince mothers that killing their baby is the better option. 
Now, we have here a left thinking swedish scientist advocating for cannibalism.  

Hmmm, are the democrats getting our future food source prepared and ready in case their socialist ideas don't work out?   They'll say, "We aren'tt be eating people. We're eating "9-month underdeveloped fetuses" roasted slow with some _fava beans_ and a nice chianti."

Just something to ponder over.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 7, 2019)

And now it went from mildly disgusting but fun to full blown creepy.


----------



## guisadop (Sep 7, 2019)

Good idea.

We'll start by eating all behavioural and climate scientists.
I mean, he'll obviously volunteer, right?


----------



## Godofcheese (Sep 7, 2019)

"I can't believe it's not cow"
So yummy


----------



## Rolf12 (Sep 7, 2019)

guisadop said:


> Good idea.
> 
> We'll start by eating all behavioural and climate scientists.
> I mean, he'll obviously volunteer, right?


I'd like to start with oil lobbyists and climate sceptics.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 7, 2019)

Hmm, that fat ass of our corrupt mayor would make for some nice burgers. Some people deserve it.


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 7, 2019)

morvoran said:


> Now that is what I call a coincidence.  It's coming, folks.  The impossible burger is people!!!  It's PEOPLE!!!!
> 
> For the conspiracy people in here, here's one for you....
> In the US, the Democrat forerunners running for president want us to become a Socialist nation to the likes of Venezuela where they have resorted to eating zoo animals and pets.  They do not consider unborn babies as humans until they pass the birth canal as we now have abortion laws stating that they can be performed up till the moment of birth.
> ...


You mean Social democracy.
When are Americans finally learn the difference between a social democracy (NOT BEING SOCIALIST) and a socialist country ? Americans always talk about the Nordic countries and countries in Western Europe and say socialism wich is ugh. Almost every country in Europe is a social democracy and not a socialist country like Americans always claim. Learn the fucking difference please cause i keep seeing people throwing the word socialist around and even by scholars doing speeches at universities not even knowing the difference between socialism or a social democracy wich is NOT THE SAME. See the picture below so that you may finally be educated and stop calling everything that isn't pure capitalism socialism.


----------



## Godofcheese (Sep 7, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> You mean Social democracy.
> When are Americans finally learn the difference between a social democracy (NOT BEING SOCIALIST) and a socialist country ? Americans always talk about the Nordic countries and countries in Western Europe and say socialism wich is ugh. Almost every country in Europe is a social democracy and not a socialist country like Americans always claim. Learn the fucking difference please cause i keep seeing people throwing the word socialist around and even by scholars doing speeches at universities not even knowing the difference between socialism or a social democracy wich is NOT THE SAME. See the picture below so that you may finally be educated and stop calling everything that isn't pure capitalism socialism.
> View attachment 178728



I'm going to eat you first


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 7, 2019)

Godofcheese said:


> Nah, just scoop them all up
> 
> 
> I'm going to eat you first


Well, I being from Europe that would be a good choice seeing that i have less chemical products running through my veins


----------



## Godofcheese (Sep 7, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> Well, I being from Europe that would be a good choice seeing that i have less chemical products running through my veins



Yum

Honey mustard glaze sounds good to you?


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 7, 2019)

Godofcheese said:


> Yum
> 
> Honey mustard glaze sounds good to you?


Nah make it coating of syrup mixed with brandy, pepper and salt. Only then you can


----------



## leon315 (Sep 7, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> Nah make it coating of syrup mixed with brandy, pepper and salt. Only then you can


how you guys eat D?


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 7, 2019)

leon315 said:


> how you guys eat D?


Well it's an apple or pear syrup product you don't have that people often spread over meat. People from Germany, France, Netherlands and Belgium do it. It's actually a sort of syrup that originated from a city 15km from my place. It's often used on top of meat as a glacing. The original beef stew recipe actually comes from Belgium and it has to be made with this syrup and brown beer.


----------



## Godofcheese (Sep 7, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> Nah make it coating of syrup mixed with brandy, pepper and salt. Only then you can



Sounds too fancy 
I'm a cannibal not a fancy person


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 7, 2019)

Source?


----------



## Godofcheese (Sep 7, 2019)

dAVID_ said:


> Source?



Just googling "Sweden TV4 cannibal" will give you all the sauce

But the actual tacosauce is only in Swedish in video form on TV4s website.


https://www.tv4.se/efter-fem/klipp/...t-äta-människokött-finns-många-tabun-12496854


----------



## morvoran (Sep 7, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> You mean Social democracy.
> When are Americans finally learn the difference between a social democracy (NOT BEING SOCIALIST) and a socialist country ?


 No, I mean Socialist.  Democrats say Democratic socialism but are for the full control over businesses and society on top of socialism, so socialism.  They think capitalism is evil and force people into poverty when it's the opposite.  If they ever come into power over the US, we will become a Cannibalistic socialist country.


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 7, 2019)

morvoran said:


> No, I mean Socialist.  Democrats say Democratic socialism but are for the full control over businesses and society on top of socialism, so socialism.  They think capitalism is evil and force people into poverty when it's the opposite.  If they ever come into power over the US, we will become a Cannibalistic socialist country.


No, i actually followed what they said and it's 100 percent a social democracy and not socialist. Socialist would mean all companies in the US and banks and wall street and so forth being purely under the control of the State wich is not what they said and want and even claimed. I really don't get where you're getting that information that they claim socialism and not social democracy. I actually follow a lot what politicians say and claim in the US and everything hints toward social democracy wich again is not socialist. In a social democracy you have laws that protect citizens and consumers from the overly rich, corruption and so forth but all businesses are still private and not under goverment control. How is that socialist ? The democrats are proposing to go towards a system western European countries have wich is a social democracy and again not socialist like everybody keeps throwing around that word. I'm guessing people do it so they can induce fear like it's something bad and lying about what it is claiming it is socialism wich again is not. It is a social democracy based on evolution and not revolution mixing socialist ideas in a capitalist society where business is still privatized and not under goverment control while socialism is a society based on revolution and not evolution not having any form of democracy and all being under the control of the state nothing being privatized. It's not comparable whatsoever.


----------



## wartutor (Sep 7, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> Well, I being from Europe that would be a good choice seeing that i have less chemical products running through my veins



But those products are the good parts. I will be second hand chemically grown . Btw i stumbled on this and had to read the whole damn thing. Loved the futurama references lmao. But the whole time reading this i had the song from swenny todd screaming in my head. "Try the priest" and "but fortunatly, its also clear...that ev'rybody goes down well with beer"


----------



## morvoran (Sep 7, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> No, i actually followed what they said and it's 100 percent a social democracy and not socialist. Socialist would mean all companies in the US and banks and wall street and so forth being purely under the control of the State wich is not what they said and want and even claimed. I really don't get where you're getting that information that they claim socialism and not social democracy. I actually follow a lot what politicians say and claim in the US and everything hints toward social democracy wich again is not socialist. In a social democracy you have laws that protect citizens and consumers from the overly rich, corruption and so forth but all businesses are still private and not under goverment control. How is that socialist ? The democrats are proposing to go towards a system western European countries have wich is a social democracy and again not socialist like everybody keeps throwing around that word. I'm guessing people do it so they can induce fear like it's something bad and lying about what it is claiming it is socialism wich again is not. It is a social democracy based on evolution and not revolution mixing socialist ideas in a capitalist society where business is still privatized and not under goverment control while socialism is a society based on revolution and not evolution not having any form of democracy and all being under the control of the state nothing being privatized. It's not comparable whatsoever.


Yeah, and what part of this one-sided nonsense has to do with cannibalism or the story.  Try to stay on topic.  
 As for the point you don't get, the Dems are against capitalism, so what are they for?  Hmmm, socialism?  There is a fine line between Democratic socialism and outright socialism.  So fine that they are practically the same.  Norwegian countries are considered socialist by the left, but are more compassionate capitalism countries.  I would go further but this has nothing do do with the topic.  Take it to another thread, please.


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 7, 2019)

morvoran said:


> Yeah, and what part of this one-sided nonsense has to do with cannibalism or the story.  Try to stay on topic.
> As for the point you don't get, the Dems are against capitalism, so what are they for?  Hmmm, socialism?  There is a fine line between Democratic socialism and outright socialism.  So fine that they are practically the same.  Norwegian countries are considered socialist by the left, but are more compassionate capitalism countries.  I would go further but this has nothing do do with the topic.  Take it to another thread, please.


I wasn't, i just quoted a comment on this topic about that and no they're not. Again look up what is a social democracy. There's no thin line. It has worked liked that for the Union almost a 100 years now without ever crossing that line. How can it be a thin line if European countries are the ones that started the social democracy and never even crossed that line ? I would say it is a thin line if the line was actually crossed multiple times but it never was so where are you getting that information that it actually is a thin line ? Assertion is a thin line between submission and agression since that line has often been crossed by people who were naturally assertive hence the term thin line since it has been crossed multiple times. How can something be a thin line if it NEVER has been crossed in a really LARGE timespan for politics with new leaders every 4 years ??? But yeah you're right, this has not a lot to do with the topic at hand so this will be my last comment regarding that topic on here. Back to the topic at hand


----------



## Rolf12 (Sep 7, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> Well, I being from Europe that would be a good choice seeing that i have less chemical products running through my veins


Yup. If from US you need to rinsed with chlorine. Just like chicken and salad.
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/06/13/chl...y-threat-to-us-uk-trade-deal-post-brexit.html


----------



## Godofcheese (Sep 7, 2019)

You two should eat each other 
Solves many things


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 7, 2019)

I'll go back to soybeans and SNES games, that's nicer.


----------



## Godofcheese (Sep 7, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> I'll go back to soybeans and SNES games, that's nicer.



You can't eat snes games :/


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 7, 2019)

Rolf12 said:


> Yup. If from US you need to rinsed with chlorine. Just like chicken and salad.
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/06/13/chl...y-threat-to-us-uk-trade-deal-post-brexit.html


well not only that, most chemicals that are in food in the US have been banned in Europe for health safety. Many food additives have been known to cause cancer that are still used in food in the US and farm animals have been pumped full of drugs to make them bigger and so forth. The things that cause cancer and other harmful effects to the body banned in Europe but used in food in the US is '' Potassium bromate, azordicarbonamide,ADA, BHA, BHT, brominated vegetable oil, food dyes, growth hormones, ractopamine etc ...''


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 7, 2019)

I offer my exquisite palate for palpable delicacies to single women over 18 who keep themselves clean, if we're taking pre-orders on bodies.

I guess Game$top just got new competition

Other jokes:
Who do you complain to if the human tastes bad?
If you're on the pedo list, can you eat children?
Does human have to be cooked to 165°F?
Is the "special sauce" going to be like 



Spoiler: this







Will it only be big pingas?
Will there be new size orders on boobs, asses, and dicks? Will it cost more?
Are we going to go back to making bone art jewelry?
How are they going to clean the body parts? What about those grotesque 



Spoiler: feetseses






?
Can we order human at a drive-through: one large blood drink, one D-cup titty (hold the milk), one McFrothy with two medium-sized left nuts on top, half-a-buttcheek (no hair), and a large pinga with a sphincter casing? All for a little under $69.69, with coupon/app order, boiiiii?
Will there be different versions between "white" "meat" and "dark" "meat"?
Will your dead guy face be featured on the box?

-------


Godofcheese said:


> You can't eat snes games :/


But you can eat X1 games

and Switch


I know what you're thinking and I don't know if they're 18+.


----------



## Godofcheese (Sep 7, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> I offer my exquisite palate for palpable delicacies to single women over 18 who keep themselves clean, if we're taking pre-orders on bodies.
> 
> I guess Game$top just got new competition
> 
> ...




To avoid all of this I'm sure everyone will be mixed into a slurry and made into some weird pink McDonalds meat


----------



## catlover007 (Sep 7, 2019)

oh, please this thread is, or is going to be, more or less bad provocation, to discredit people who aren't ignoring/denying climate change.


----------



## wartutor (Sep 7, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> I offer my exquisite palate for palpable delicacies to single women over 18 who keep themselves clean, if we're taking pre-orders on bodies.
> 
> I guess Game$top just got new competition
> 
> ...




Now it just got taken up a notch...bamm


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 7, 2019)

Godofcheese said:


> some weird pink McDonalds meat


You're right

I like the wording of "breast carcasses".


----------



## morvoran (Sep 7, 2019)

Rolf12 said:


> Yup. If from US you need to rinsed with chlorine. Just like chicken and salad.
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/06/13/chl...y-threat-to-us-uk-trade-deal-post-brexit.html



If you saw some of the responses from the thread I started about washing your hands after using the restroom, you'd want the meat to be bleached too before eating it.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 7, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> You're right
> 
> I like the wording of "breast carcasses".



Ew, this looks nasty. Many food stuffs look rather not so pleasing when you see how they are produced.

Edit:
I try to avoid heavily processed foods and additives as much as I can.

Can you believe how hard it is to find even a jar of pickles here in Germany without any added sugar or fructose/glucose?
Or a can of tomatoes without citric acid?

Just to give an example, with other additives it's much the same.

I think the situation in the US is even worse. We often go shopping over in France because their stuff is better.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 7, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> I think the situation in the US is even worse.



https://www.dietzandwatson.com/product/Kosher-Pickles
Tell your grocer to get some.....or get a mouthful of Deitz Nuts


----------



## Rolf12 (Sep 7, 2019)

morvoran said:


> If you saw some of the responses from the thread I started about washing your hands after using the restroom, you'd want the meat to be bleached too before eating it.


I'm good. First I think it's disgusting to treat and keep animals in a way that forces the carcasses to be rinsed with chlorine before eaten. And I have from good sources (veterinarian) that meat from the country I live is safe. Since how they are bred is well regulated and checked.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 7, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> https://www.dietzandwatson.com/product/Kosher-Pickles
> Tell your grocer to get some.....or get a mouthful of Deitz Nuts



Meat nuts!

Haha, I just laughed my ass off on that commerical.

Edit:
Hmm, those pickles contain sodium benzoate. I've no idea what that is, but google tells me it might be not so healthy.
Ah, you never really know with these preservatives and all that stuff.

But they are sugar free and kosher, so that's something! ;P


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 7, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> but google tells me it might be not so healthy.


Thankfully, it's only 1%--much less than certain drinks. The Kosher part is a huge plus, as well.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 7, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Thankfully, it's only 1%--much less than certain drinks. The Kosher part is a huge plus, as well.


I agree!


----------



## IncredulousP (Sep 8, 2019)

Lazyboss said:


> But can we eat babies? they are soft and juicy.


a modest proposal, let's partake

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Godofcheese said:


> Sounds too fancy
> I'm a cannibal not a fancy person


why not both? join the white glove society today!


----------



## burial (Sep 8, 2019)

Jokes on u.....we atheists already eat babies.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Sep 8, 2019)

Eating the dead?
Well, I guess that would probably solve the situation of a zombie attack, eh.
And well, if I were to eat my recently deceased grandma, I wouldn't have much to eat, she's literally skin and bones.



...rip grandma...


----------



## yuyuyup (Sep 8, 2019)

morvoran said:


> Forget about becoming a vegan or eating bugs as the future source of foods to fight climate change, the newest craze to stave off our need for beef and pork is a meat source that is available all over the world, every where you look, even in your mirror.  For those who don't know, "long pig" is the term cannibals use for human flesh.  If you are planning to move or want to travel to Sweden, be careful if a friendly Swede asks you over for dinner.  They may mean it quite literally.
> 
> *Swedish Scientist Proposes Cannibalism to Fight Climate Change *
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but this retarded shit should be moderated.


----------



## morvoran (Sep 8, 2019)

yuyuyup said:


> I'm sorry but this retarded shit should be moderated.


 thanks for your opinion, come enjoy the conversation and stay on topic.  We're trying to save the world here.



DarkCoffe64 said:


> And well, if I were to eat my recently deceased grandma, I wouldn't have much to eat, she's literally skin and bones.


I wish I had skin and bones to chew on, my grandparents are just ashes.


----------



## Godofcheese (Sep 8, 2019)

burial said:


> Jokes on u.....we atheists already eat babies.



Oh shit, we do?
Please send an invitation for the next meetup 



Spoiler: Serious Gourmet Shit


----------



## Mythical (Sep 11, 2019)

Couldn't we procure food in space?


----------



## osaka35 (Sep 11, 2019)

Sounds like a modest proposal to me.


----------



## morvoran (Sep 11, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> Couldn't we procure food in space?



There are people in a space station up there, so yes, we can procure food in space.


----------



## Waygeek (Apr 26, 2020)

monkeyman4412 said:


> breitbart is your source.... Yeah that isn't credible so... go figure.



For a climate change denier like OP it's far more credible than 'the liberal media' lmfao.


----------



## notimp (Apr 26, 2020)

@Waygeek what are you doing? If you want to ruin this forum, by pulling up emotionally stirring threads up, just to ruin other person emotionally, so you can win by proclaiming "they are climate denier and I am better", can I suggest that you dont do that?

When something like this thread happens nowadays, your hour has come - but please, the ability to be able to pull up references from the past in forums should not primarily be used to badmouth people.

And yes, we all know, there were some pretty extreme views circulating in here recently. Thank you. As if the situation would get better by you proclaiming "but you be climate change denier, haha".


----------



## Waygeek (May 3, 2020)

notimp said:


> @Waygeek what are you doing? If you want to ruin this forum, by pulling up emotionally stirring threads up, just to ruin other person emotionally, so you can win by proclaiming "they are climate denier and I am better", can I suggest that you dont do that?
> 
> When something like this thread happens nowadays, your hour has come - but please, the ability to be able to pull up references from the past in forums should not primarily be used to badmouth people.
> 
> And yes, we all know, there were some pretty extreme views circulating in here recently. Thank you. As if the situation would get better by you proclaiming "but you be climate change denier, haha".



STFU. Feel free to stalk me around the forum if you want, but I'll just curb stomp your bullshit every time like in every thread before. You think you're making convincing arguments but your meltdown is showing.


----------

